# Reemplazo de tda 2004 por uno de mas watts a 12 v



## totokadi (Mar 20, 2013)

amigos tengo una inquietud puedo subir los watts de mi amplificador para auto
e buscado un remplazo para el tda2004 y no logro encontrar nada 
el tda2004 entrega 20w quiero algo mas de potencia
ojala pudiera encontrar algo como 50w pero seria cambiando todo el circuito creo yo 
igual si alguien sabe de algun remplazo quedo muy atento gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 20, 2013)

Sin elevar la tensión no se puede sacar mas potencia si no es bajando la impedancia de los altavoces.
(los milagros no existen)
Ahora no recuerdo la referencia, hay algunos integrados que elevan un poco la tensión para obtener mas potencia de salida, si buscas por el foro los encontrarás, pero no serán un reemplazo directo, tendrás que cambiar la etapa de potencia entera.


----------



## ESKALENO (Mar 20, 2013)

Claro que se puede sacar más potencia con 12V pero a cambio de un mayor consumo de amperaje.
Hay CI´s como el TDA8560 que iban muy bien como amplificador para auto, luego hay otros como el TDA1562, TDA7850 y muchos más, antiguos y modernos de los watios que quieras.

Mejor que adaptarlo sería hacerlo independiente como amplificador, pero poder se puede.


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 20, 2013)

Los experimentos con gaseosa, ya que un autoradio esta creado para que funcione de esa manera. Si quieres subirle la potencia le pones un booster.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2013)

Digamos que las autorradios han pasado por etapas

- Primero eran clase A con germanio y transformador de salida
- Luego etapas complementarias o cuasi a 12 V
- Después etapas puente a 12 V
- Las últimas eran en puente con elevador de tensión Bootstrap (con capacitores) que son las que menciona Escaleno.
- Y ahora son clase D.

- Las potencias ya tienen una fuente elevadora de tensión doble.


----------



## ZAMI (Mar 20, 2013)

Que tal a todos!

yo te recomendaría usar el TDA8560, ya eh trabajado con ese integrado y es muy bueno , ademas de que la modificación seria realmente facil, el integrado casi no lleva componentes externos, es muuuy resistente a maltratos y ademas es capaz de trabajar con impedancias de hasta 2 ohms

Si tu amplificador tiene un buen pre-amplificador o un filtro basa-bajos  te recomendaria modificarlo para adaptarle el integrado, de lo contrario concuerdo con la idea de hacerlo en su propio circuito impreso

suerte


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2013)

A 12Vcc la potencia máxima teórica sobre 4 Ohm es de 18W en un mundo ideal sin pérdidas.
Claro, son 18WRMS, que son los únicos vatios que yo conozco, los Wmeloinventoparavendermas no los nombro.
Así que todo aquello que entregue mas de 18W es porque no se alimenta a 12V, se alimenta a mas tensión mediante el uso de un elevador mas o menos complicado y mas o menos integrado en el propio amplificador.
Aunque la verdad hay unos cuantos integrados en los que ese elevador "no se ve"  porque ya lo lleva el amplificador y funciona con un par de condensadores o algo así muy sencillo.


----------



## luisflorio (Jun 17, 2013)

fijate el pin out del tda 2009 que creo que el circuito es muy parecido es como el tda 2002 y el 2003 uno es de 8w y el otro de 10w


----------

